#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Riel or Baht for Cambodia?

## colourful-era

going to Cambodia in a couple of wks - is it worth getting a few Riel in Bangkok first and if so is it easy to get?

  Can you change it back again here or do you have to rely on some dodgy character over there?

 :Ponder:

----------


## njdesi

The US dollar is the defacto currency and Thai baht is also widely accepted in Siem Riep and Battambang. It varies in Phnom Penh, but most places accept Thai baht. The informal exchange rate is 4,000 riel to the dollar and 100 riel to the baht. For example, 10,000 riel is 100 baht and $2.50 US. 

Since there are no ATMs, bring dollars and baht. Get about $20 or so worth of riel in BKK or the border to pay for moto drivers. They won't give change for a dollar.

Changing money is pretty straightforward in Cambodia. The only place it may be dodgy is in Poipet. I would recommend not changing any currency here.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

There are a couple of ATMs in Phnom Penh now, but as Desi said, take Monopoly money.

----------


## Torbek

Good point njdesi makes...

It is 4010 riel to a dollar but in almost every tourist situation, they either ask for one dollar or if they have quoted less, claim no change!

Cambodia is generally cheap, but if you start paying USD1 for every water, can of coke, moto ride or baguette, porter tip, whatever - it can start to add up over a week.

A short moto trip for a local is 500 riel. For a tourist, 1,000 to 1,500 seems OK...but 4,010 is taking the piss.

Always having a few riel 1,000 notes on you to avoid you paying too much.

But as the others say, don't worry about it until you get there. USD are best and Thai baht OK in west. I had to pay a USD 5 admission at a remote temple in Battambang and he claimed no change for USD 10. 

I ended up paying with a combination of small baht notes, riels and 2 one dollar bills...took the bugger 5 minutes to work it all out...although I think he was just pissed off because he figured he'd score himself a USD 5 bonus!

----------


## dirtydog

how much spending money do you reckon you would need for 5 days, just a rough idea? I want to see the siem reap place, cheap aircon hotels and lots of booze.

----------


## colourful-era

yeeah, thanks for the info....guess I'll take a mixture along - any ideas where to get Riel in Bangkok or will the Thai banks not know what the hell I'm talking about - I mean like where is Cambodia sort of thing?

  I hear Angkor Wat is 1000B to get in for the day - seems a little steep - is that farang price?

----------


## zorin

Admission to Angkor Wat is US$20/1 day, US$40/3days. 
Note: the 3 day pass can only be used on consecutive days. You cannot say go on Monday then use it say Thurs & Fri.
d/d for five days a decent room $8 a night a bottle of beer $1- $1.5. 
Always have a small amount of Riel for taxi's etc.

----------


## Torbek

> how much spending money do you reckon you would need for 5 days, just a rough idea? I want to see the siem reap place, cheap aircon hotels and lots of booze.


You need USD 40 for a three day pass for Siem Reap. Three days is enough.

Best way to see around the site is a tuk-tuk at about USD 15 a day...try to share with someone if you go solo to halve the price. Hire a pushbike for USD 3 a day, but you'll be using up a shit lot of energy!

Tuk-tuks at night all USD 1 anywhere in town, but if your hotel is central, you walk anyway.  

Three star hotels about USD 25 per night. USD 50 gets you a pretty good one. Either include breakfast. 

Beer is under USD 1 anywhere. Heaps of happy hours and the like. Western food similar to here. A local steak USD 5-7, and Australian steak USD 8-10

Say USD 500 and you can have a pretty good 4 night holiday with 3 days at Siem Reap eating, drinking and sleeping well. If you wnat to go "backpacker" you can knock USD 200 off that on accommodation but most else costs the same.

----------


## dirtydog

I got to admit that 500 dollars bit had me shocked for a few seconds, then I realised that it's only 20,000baht, I doubt I could handle 3 days touring some temple though, me I stick to the low end aircon hotels with hot water, I dont sit in hotel rooms watching the local tv, that's wasting valuble drinking time  :Smile:

----------


## zorin

This place is good value http://www.camnet.com.kh/popular/ppg.htm.
Sikhanoukville is worth a couple of days d/d. From here its a good route back to Thailand by ferry.

----------


## dirtydog

> This place is good value http://www.camnet.com.kh/popular/ppg.htm.
> Sikhanoukville is worth a couple of days d/d. From here its a good route back to Thailand by ferry.


That looks like a bargain  :Smile: 
I think I will fly to pp, then travel back by the ferry, that should make a nice trip  :Smile:

----------


## zorin

njdesi..qoute  >Since there are no ATMs, bring dollars and baht. 

http://www.frizz-restaurant.com/banks.html

----------


## Torbek

> me I stick to the low end aircon hotels with hot water, I dont sit in hotel rooms watching the local tv, that's wasting valuble drinking time


And there was me thinking you were a man of style!

Where could I have got that from?

----------


## dirtydog

Not from me torbek and that's for sure  :Smile:  did I tell you that I'm going shopping for a new bumbag tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> That looks like a bargain 
> I think I will fly to pp, then travel back by the ferry, that should make a nice trip


To pp??  fly to Siem Reap, see the temples (very early morning at sunrise is wonderful, and not crowded, Angkor Wat and Bayon especially.).

Three days is good, but two enough (no 2 day tickets!).

Stay at small guest house about $10, hot water and clean

Travel by boat across Tonle Sap to Pnomh Penh..do what you feel like there. Nice place, old fashioned and laid back. Guest houses again about $10

Travel by bus to Sihanoukville, choose a beach, maybe $15 for a good room

ferry or bus to Thailand

add it all up, add extra for this and that

have good time :Razz:

----------


## Lady Hawk

siem reap go to funky munky bar , go to the market keep the river on yor right walk 200 yards .. good bar will tell you all you need to know tell them j and d sent you good luck

----------

